# Fursona help



## PhoebeBear (Sep 11, 2019)

Hey 
I'm new here and new to the community itself, I want to create my fursona but I'm really not sure how I want to go about it. 
I'm just looking for any tips on how I can build my 'sona?
I want my character to be a panda, named Phoebe, having being my favourite animal for so long and I find some traits representative of myself, although I haven't seen as many panda fursonas as some other animals.


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

PhoebeBear said:


> Hey
> I'm new here and new to the community itself, I want to create my fursona but I'm really not sure how I want to go about it.
> I'm just looking for any tips on how I can build my 'sona?
> I want my character to be a panda, named Phoebe, having being my favourite animal for so long and I find some traits representative of myself, although I haven't seen as many panda fursonas as some other animals.


Let's check this out..........
What would you like your character's backstory to be based out of?


----------



## PhoebeBear (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Let's check this out..........
> What would you like your character's backstory to be based out of?


I'm not 100% sure. But I have a few ideas, such as her being a shy yet bubbly character.
Her background possibly be being one of kindness but also loneliness, with being a shy character she doesn't engage much with others but still tries her best for them.

These are only ideas and I'm not 100% sure if these are set but I still would like to add more details


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

PhoebeBear said:


> I'm not 100% sure. But I have a few ideas, such as her being a shy yet bubbly character.
> Her background possibly be being one of kindness but also loneliness, with being a shy character she doesn't engage much with others but still tries her best for them.
> 
> These are only ideas and I'm not 100% sure if these are set but I still would like to add more details


Let me ask you something deeper then.......How much, do you relate to your character?


----------



## PhoebeBear (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> Let me ask you something deeper then.......How much, do you relate to your character?


This is a little tricky. I want to say a lot, but I've always thought of having a character different to myself, I feel like it would be more exciting!
But thinking about it, I could always make her relate to myself and possibly change her or even create a new 'sona in the future with a completely different personality once I get the hang of it?


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

PhoebeBear said:


> This is a little tricky. I want to say a lot, but I've always thought of having a character different to myself, I feel like it would be more exciting!
> But thinking about it, I could always make her relate to myself and possibly change her or even create a new 'sona in the future with a completely different personality once I get the hang of it?


No.......What I want you to do, Is open your heart to your sona
I want you and her to switch places between worlds for a tiny moment
Feel what she feels, understand what she sees and does
That will help you on character development
Or...be an idol type
Make your character an ideal image of yourself
and close all doors to open a window, in other words, go beyond what you would irl, be fantastic
Be......Creative 
Be more than you


----------



## PhoebeBear (Sep 11, 2019)

No-fur-ther said:


> No.......What I want you to do, Is open your heart to your sona
> I want you and her to switch places between worlds for a tiny moment
> Feel what she feels, understand what she sees and does
> That will help you on character development
> ...


Wow, thanks for the help 
You've definitely helped me realise a little more about creating a fursona and I'll definitely look into putting more into her :3


----------



## Z-ro (Sep 11, 2019)

PhoebeBear said:


> Wow, thanks for the help
> You've definitely helped me realise a little more about creating a fursona and I'll definitely look into putting more into her :3


No problem OwO 
I've created 4 fursonas, built up a story
It's emotional enough for me to relate to all of them directly


----------



## Guifrog (Sep 11, 2019)

PhoebeBear said:


> Hey
> I'm new here and new to the community itself, I want to create my fursona but I'm really not sure how I want to go about it.
> I'm just looking for any tips on how I can build my 'sona?
> I want my character to be a panda, named Phoebe, having being my favourite animal for so long and I find some traits representative of myself, although I haven't seen as many panda fursonas as some other animals.


When I created my sona, I took into account that I loved frogs and thought I'd choose a native species of my country out of a catalog. My species also share some similar traits to me. Not to mention frogs can be rare in the fandom, so it would add to the diversity! With some due time, I ended up adding new traits, a backstory, magic powers and stuff. I even changed his design after a while.

Feel free to choose your approach! It can be something more simple as well; depends on how you feel more comfortable.


----------



## PhoebeBear (Sep 11, 2019)

Guifrog said:


> When I created my sona, I took into account that I loved frogs and thought I'd choose a native species of my country out of a catalog. My species also share some similar traits to me. Not to mention frogs can be rare in the fandom, so it would add to the diversity! With some due time, I ended up adding new traits, a backstory, magic powers and stuff. I even changed his design after a while.
> 
> Feel free to choose your approach! It can be something more simple as well; depends on how you feel more comfortable.


Your 'sona sounds awesome!
And thanks for the help and ideas


----------

